# Bildrand färben



## SunBurner2k (25. April 2001)

hi! Folgendes:

<img src="bild.jpg" border="1" hspace="10" vpsace="10">

Wie kann ich den Rand um das Bild anders färben, sodass er nicht mehr schwarz ist, bzw. bei Links nich mehr die Linkfarbe hat? 

thx!


----------



## Quentin (25. April 2001)

border="0"


----------



## SunBurner2k (25. April 2001)

nein, der soll ja nich weg, sondern eine andere Farbe bekommen!!!!!


----------



## Quentin (25. April 2001)

nunja, das is die farbe die du standardmäßig für links verwendest.

über stylesheets kannst du auch eine eigene klasse dafür definieren oder du gibst direkt die link-farbe an..

hoff du kannst mir folgen 

cheers


----------



## SunBurner2k (25. April 2001)

soweit alles kein prob! Aber wenn das Bild kein Link ist?? Wie geht das dann?


----------



## Quentin (25. April 2001)

hmmmmmmmmmm

schon mal mit *bordercolor* probiert?


----------



## SunBurner2k (25. April 2001)

ne, dat klappt nicht!


----------



## ernii (25. April 2001)

Eine etwas umständliche Version die aber funzen müsste wäre doch wenn du, dass Bild selber ohne Rahmen machst, aber CSS einen Absatz um das Bild machst und diesem einen Rahmen gibts.
Hab jetzt nicht nachgeguckt aber das müsste doch eigentlich funzen.

cu
ernii


----------



## SunBurner2k (25. April 2001)

*ok*

danke! Aber ich habs mittlerweile anders gelöst: ich hab ne Tabelle um das Bild herum gemacht, mit cellpadding=1 und ner anderen hintergrundfarbe. Das Bild is zentriert und hat selber keinen border mehr. trotzdem dankeschön für euer bemühen!!!


----------



## SunBurner2k (13. Mai 2001)

*bessere Lösung mittels CSS!!!*

JUHU! Für alle, die's intressiert: hab jetz ne bessere Lösung gefunden, und zwar sieht der Image-Tag folgendermaßen aus:


```
<img src="bild.gif" width="xx" height="xx" border="1" style="border-color:#000000; border-style:solid;">
```

so, das wärs schon.


----------

